# Question regarding No Tresspassing and Discrimination



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

A friend of mine was recently issued a no tresspassing notice. However I belive it was issued based on discrimination due to age, association with people they deem shady, and hearing flase rumors. what exactly does the law say about issuing no tresspassing notices as far as why they are issued. What would they have to prove to have it dropped based on discrimination and how long are they legal for ?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

In NH , you can trespass anyone you want. it can be done verbally or in writing and its valid until revoked. No it doesnt apply to LE, utility companies( they get to read the meters,disconnects, etc) or Fire .
You dont need a reason to trespass someone because its your property.
Last year , I think it was some idiot tried to have his parole officer arrested for trespass...didnt work


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

> You dont need a reason to trespass someone because its your property.


Exactly, this is your answer point to point.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Maybe your friend should act his age and choose his associates more wisely.Where was he trespassed from? If his associates are causing a problem then it's likely your friend wasn't just standing around watching them. How about some more info on what the whole story is?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

AdamJohn09 said:


> A friend of mine was recently issued a no tresspassing notice.


Residential or commercial property?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

tresspassed off of a town high school grounds, when asked why they stated several reasons, but the principle and assistant principle gave diffrent reasons, it happened a short period after they got a new car which was deemed too nice for a 20 year old to drive, and they thought he was selling drugs because some students got arrested 2 weeks prior to it with marijuana


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Residential or commercial property?


He doesn't know what that means. Alls he knows was its in da hood.


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

AdamJohn09 said:


> tresspassed off of a town high school grounds, when asked why they stated several reasons, but the principle and assistant principle gave diffrent reasons, it happened a short period after they got a new car which was deemed too nice for a 20 year old to drive, and they thought he was selling drugs because some students got arrested 2 weeks prior to it with marijuana


Your friend and his associates are NOT students of the school, and therefore have absolutly NO legitimate business to be on the property. School administration must hold the safety of the students and staff above everything else, and that means if there is someone on the property with no real reason to be there, they will be asked to leave and may have a no trespass filed on them. In my expierance, people who "show up" at a school with no clear reason for being there are often there to either deal drugs or fight with someone. Tell your friend to stay off the property, I really doubt he was there for an education.

By the way, its spelled Principal.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"Tell your friend to stay off the property, I really doubt he was there for an education."
10 to 1....he quit or was thrown out when he was 16


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

I would bet my next paycheck on it.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Why would a 20 year old hang out around a high school you ask? Two reasons: 1- trying to pick up some 14-18 year old girls, 2- dreaming of finally getting that diploma one day.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Our local high school just had a string of vehicle B&E's. Who did we finally catch doing them? Two shit bags who went on to school grounds for no real reason, only to steal from vehicles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Considering the only three times He's been there this year is one to watch his friends brother play in a football game, see his friend play a basketball game, and to give a friend a ride. I don't see how he could pose any threat to the wellbeing of the school


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

AdamJohn09... I think your friend is in need of some help. They have a school for big people too. I'm not sure what they call it but it does exist.

Tell him to grow up and stop showing off his new car to all the little girls.
If he is sexually frustrated then maybe you can jerk him off. That might help.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

94c said:


> AdamJohn09... If he is sexually frustrated then maybe you can jerk him off. That might help.


:L:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

94c said:


> Tell him to grow up and stop showing off his new car to all the little girls.
> If he is sexually frustrated then maybe you can jerk him off. That might help.


Oh, God! LOL :L:

Maybe _AJ_ could change his name to _BJ_.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

AdamJohn09 said:


> Considering the only three times He's been there this year is one to watch his friends brother play in a football game, see his friend play a basketball game, and to give a friend a ride. I don't see how he could pose any threat to the wellbeing of the school


If he was there during ball games than I would see no need for the police to give him a no tresspass order. So, your lying, or your friend is lying to you about it. And if he was there for the games, he must have been a shady character than. I would have done the same thing if he was at our school.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Your friend has no business on school property unless he is picking up a family member. So tell him to grow up, get a job and stop trying to hang around w/kids he has no legimate business with.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Aside from students, faculty and staff everyone else may enter school property only as a visitor. In most cases all visitors must report to some entry point (usually the office) and register. This apples to former students, parents, salespeople and everyone. In many schools tags are given to visitors so they can be clearly identified by concerned staff. Anyone else is a trespasser. I know law enforcement agencies, at the request of school officials, have gone so far as to test the alertness of staff by sending unauthorized young people into schools here, in New Hampshire, to test their security. Some principals and others have caught hell for not catching these infiltrators quickly enough. In one case a non-student sat through two classes without challenge. With drugs, sex offenders, parental custody disputes, and violent incidents nationwide it is going to get tougher and tougher to "hang around" or enter school property than in the past. It well should be. If any OFFICIAL would like further info. on these tests you may PM me.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

AJ - tell your loser friend to stop hanging around high schools to show off his '94 civic with the dope rims. Tell him to find a healthier way to pad his fragile ego then the adoration of 15-year olds.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Tell your "friend" to grow the fluck up.

You DO NOT have a right to go on school property, not even students, parents, teachers, or administrators...they are allowed on it based on need and that allowance can be revoked.


And by age discrimination...if you mean a 24 year old trying to hook up with 14 year olds...that's just perv discrimination and that's not federally protected.


----------

